# Old Denton County Courtroom



## The Barbarian (Sep 7, 2014)

Just happened on this restored courtroom in the old Denton County Courthouse.   Multiple exposures on Motorola Atrix, different exposure levels stitched together, then layered in GIMP.

Yes, I know.   "It's not a real HDR."   I plan to go back with better gear and get a better image.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 7, 2014)

looks pretty good to me. The times I have seen the inside of a courtroom weren't this good...:lmao:


----------



## timor (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice. 
Wouldn't it better in b&w ?

As goes for compo the top corners trouble me a bit, but I guess I can't win. (Here, in the court... .)


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 7, 2014)

I think that going back with my K-3 and a tripod would be the best thing.   The cell phone was pretty much pushed to the limit on this one.

I like the B&W, though.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 7, 2014)

Still looks good. Looking forward to your retake. I can see where you might make improvements. Mainly the dark bottom half vs. top light half.


----------

